# Dog and bee rescue



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a call yesterday from the sheriff's office asking for help with some angry bees. When I got there, two dogs were being attacked. One wasn't moving. I moved the dogs about 100 yards away, and then went to investigate the source of the bees. They were coming out the top of a metal barrel. After a bit, I got the dogs in their owner's house, and told them I would come back after dark to remove the bees. I went back after dark and covered the openings in the barrel with 1/8 hardware cloth. I loaded the barrel in the back of my truck and brought them home. I plan to trap them out of the barrel. I talked my wife into being my driver, but I sure would have liked some help loading and unloading the barrel. Sorry I didn't get any pictures.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

How are the dogs?


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting story. I would like to know how the dogs are as well. Good luck.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't heard about the dogs yet. I will post when I hear about them. When I left, one of the dogs was fine, and the vet was hopeful about the other one.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

I just found out that both dogs died. So sad. I thought I had saved them. 😟


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you removed the bees from the barrel? Sounds like you will need to be prepared for some aggressive bees that will try to kill you too. Do you know how long they have been in the barrel?


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

The family has only been there a few months. They didn't know the bees were there. I need to go evaluate their temperament, and then I can decide to trap or remove.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

The bees are not aggressive under normal circumstances. I took a start off of the barrel in June, and gave them an All American queen from R Weaver. It is now my strongest hive.


----------

